# Cookie Butter



## FluffyAngel (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought some Cookie Butter at Trader Joe's this week.  Anyone else care to reflect on the subject?  I'm in love!  I could lick it from my arms - possibly my feet... I will stop typing now.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Apr 27, 2012)

Never heard of this.   What is "Cookie Butter" made from?  How do you use it, besides licking it off your arms and feet?  Ha!  Ha!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 27, 2012)

It's like peanut butter (which I have adored since before I knew my own address) with gingerbread cookies but smooth & sweet & delicious. I'm dreaming up the million uses for it I have in mind.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 27, 2012)

I had some in my hand yesterday, but didn't buy it, looked yummy!


----------



## ShellyCooks (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Fluffy Angel,, for the information.  I'll check it out at Trader Joe's tomorrow.   Sounds sooooooo  good!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 27, 2012)

I Googled it and it's on my TJ shopping list!! Thanks for the heads up.  We had a mile long thread on TJ finds some time ago.  How I love that store!


----------



## Mel! (Apr 28, 2012)

This reminds me of something I sometimes buy, to spread on cookies. It is butter made from nuts. It comes in almond, pistacio or coconut, and it also comes in white or milk chocolate. It is absolutely fantastic. I only get it occasionally, because it is also relatively expensive, compared with things like Nutella or peanut butter.


----------

